

Think iBooks Looks Familiar? You’re Not The Only One. - awa
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/27/think-ibooks-looks-familiar-youre-not-the-only-one/

======
awa
Another news with the story I've heard before.. independent developer develops
a cool app.. Big company sees it thinks "This is cool".. Rips it off!

